
TechCrunch articles worth less to a startup than expected   - agentbleu
http://startupcrunch.org/getting_editorial_coverage_to_launch_your_startup
======
zaidf
This is TOTAL bull! Just curious: are you being paid by PPP?

While DEPENDING on TC coverage for the success of your start-up is a bad plan,
I can vouch that TC coverage 4 days after launch put us AT LEAST three months
ahead of our ambitious growth plans.

 _SOLELY_ a result of TC coverage did those bizdev emails start coming in from
folks very high up at mainstream corporations.

------
zaidf
You can read my take on this specific post here:
<http://www.zaid360.com/?p=67>

I can understand you may want to become the next Arrington by the nature of
your blog. But please don't do it at the expense of obvious bad advise at a
place entrepreneurs hang out.

-Zaid 

------
danielha
There is some good editorial content that sites like TC have, but there are
some nitpicks as with all these sites. news.yc should be all a casual reader
needs for his fix of startup buzz.

